
Traffic lights in Russia have countdown timers? - empressplay
https://www.google.com/maps/@50.256293,127.5497868,3a,75y,138.24h,95.8t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sdmsBiqkV_K7LwWtmMgu9pQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
======
larnmar
I’ve seen this somewhere else, I think it was Argentina?

It’s convenient! The only downside is a slight tendency towards encouraging
drag race behaviour.

------
simonblack
Many pedestrian-crossing lights in Australia have countdown timers also.

------
vit256
of course for a long time

